# Moving gravel after medication



## tecknik (Jul 18, 2003)

I recently treated one of my flowerhorns for fungus in my 10 gallon hospital tank. I did the whole treatment and changed 25% of the water. He's cured now. But my question is, can I move the gravel that was in my 10 gallon into another tank? Or would I be introducing disease once again to the original tank?


----------



## caazi (Jul 28, 2003)

Try waiting it out a bit. That'd be my guess, always better safe then sorry.


----------



## DonH (Jan 25, 2003)

You can always boil the gravel before you move it to the new tank. Just to be safe...


----------



## tecknik (Jul 18, 2003)

Ok thanks


----------

